# any others?



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i am gettin' my invert(snail,and shrimp)on!so i made a list of snails(and also soon shrimps)here they are 
netrite snail
japenese trap door snail
gold rabbit snails
assassin snail
malaysian trumpet snail
pond snail
ramshorn snail
sulawesi snail
apple snail.
am i missing anyone?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i hope you have a lot of tanks.....rabbit snails prefer much warmer water than other snails..and get some cuttlebone also..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't know why anyone would ever want pond snails. They breed so rapidly and cover tanks. I squish them for my fish to eat for fun..


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

don't put your assassin snails with any of the smaller snaila, they'll be food soon


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

lohachata said:


> i hope you have a lot of tanks.....rabbit snails prefer much warmer water than other snails..and get some cuttle bone also..


 dont worry i will get a couple of tanks mostly long tanks like 20 gallon longs.



ZebraDanio12 said:


> I don't know why anyone would ever want pond snails. They breed so rapidly and cover tanks. I squish them for my fish to eat for fun..


because i am finding my inner love for snails and also for inverts in general.i love snails shrimp and any crabs i can find.i WILL get the micro crabs one day....


BettaGuy said:


> don't put your assassin snails with any of the smaller snails, they'll be food soon


i know they will eat them they will be going in a shrimp tank.


----------

